# Washington State



## washingtonstatedigger (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey there,
 I need a digging buddy.I do have some knowledge of the western side of the mountains.I have gone digging with others from this board.Please email me @
 one9six@hotmail.com
 Thanks,
 Kenny Plank


----------



## washingtonstatedigger (Sep 7, 2005)

ANYONE?????????????


----------



## washingtonstatedigger (Oct 30, 2005)

Ok theres gotta be someone out there


----------



## washingtonstatedigger (Nov 30, 2005)

Okay I quit bottle digging for good!


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 1, 2005)

Washingtonstate,

 I wish I was closer it would be a pleasure to dig with ya. Indiana is just a mile or two too far to commute for a day of digging. Take care.

 Lisa


----------



## washingtonstatedigger (Dec 14, 2005)

Well thanks for the reply. I was just kidding I am not going to quit.But I am just completely frustrated.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 16, 2005)

Washington State...

 Hey Kenny...

 Keep your chin up, there must be someone to dig with or dive with out there...If I was out there, I'd hook up with you.  Maybe you could do some traveling as well?[]

 Wayne


----------



## Dive4bottles (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, me!  I sent you an e-mail, hope to hear back if you haven't totally given up.  Look on the bright side - if there aren't many diggers up here, that's more treasure for us!


----------



## washingtonstatedigger (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey there!
 Can you resend the email. I must of accidently deleted it! I get a buch of junk mail from a yahoo bottle digging group. So I have been mass deleting. Also you can try to contact CJCrystalmines, I have been digging with her a few times. She is real good people!
 Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## freckledfroggy (Aug 29, 2006)

hey there!!! i am so excited I found your post!!!! I live in Washington state and due to my childrens finds in our back yard I am very interested in digging. I have NO experiance in the hobby so far but would love to learn. I have to warn you my children are also very interested in digging and want to par take also. How shoudld we get in touch to see if we want to join up? I look forward to hearing from you soon, I hope you have not lost interest in looking for a digging buddy or buddies! I think that gettign my kids involved is a great way to have them in a "safe" activity and off the streets. We are very into everything outdoors and go to the beaches all the time shell digging.


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Nov 6, 2006)

*Hi Kenny,*


*  I will be visiting in DC... on the 17th for 10 days....want to talk?*
*I have a interesting place to dig here but want to know a bit more...if you can relate. So do you need a hand?*
*I even fit in small places ! lol*
*Oh and I should tell you...I want a blue bottle!!*


----------



## LittleDirtyGirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, I'm over here on the coast and I'm willing to travel, but I don't have a car.  Looking to dig.


----------



## CJCrystalmines (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Kenny,
 I've been trying to get in touch with you. I sent you an e-mail and don't know if you got it or not. Wanted to see if you want to go digging again sometime soon? Give me a call.
 Carmen


----------



## superchev (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey all, im new here but I would love to go digging with anybody here.I live in Tacoma. I used to live in Northern California and used to dig quite extensively in the Bay Area, namely the old Concord Naval Weapons base.If anybody here used to dig there I would love to here from you.Anyways I am very interested in going digging again and need a partner as I have no idea where to dig here.1 or 2 places I've dug in has now been covered in concrete.Please let me know if the offer still stands.

 Daryl


----------



## CJCrystalmines (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Daryl,
 Welcome to the forum, it's nice to see someone else located here in Washington.
 I don't know what has happened to Kenny, but I will extend the offer to go digging with you as well. I'll send you a private e-mail with my info.
 Also, just to let you know there is a bottle club that meets the 2nd Friday of the month www.wbcaweb.org. We've taken a break for summer and our next meeting is September 14th, 2007.


----------



## superchev (Jul 28, 2007)

Great, I would love to meet up.There are things I don't have anymore like my old bottle probes and stuff like that but if someone could steer me in the right direction I am willing to buy that stuff.I've been down to the Chehalis bottle shows several times and seen probes at a table but there was never anybody tending that table.I am also gonna look into that bottle club as soon as I get off from work today.I am dying to get back out and dig.

 Daryl


----------



## CJCrystalmines (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Daryl,
 I sent you an e-mail yesterday with my contact info, hopefully you got it! Give me a call later.
 I plan on going digging this week.
 The Chehalis bottle show is sponsered by the Washington bottle collectors in the spring and the Oregon bottle collectors in the fall. We both sell at the shows and support each others' club.The last spring show we had the insulator club join us. 
 I think I know the guy who had the table with the probes. I'll get in touch with him and see if he has any left. 
 Hope to hear from you soon.
 Carmen


----------



## hogoo117 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi all.  I live in Bellevue, Washington.  I am interested in digging too but never done it before.  I like treasure hunt   I am tinny and thin, but I am hard working girl!  Hope to hear from some of you.


----------



## cordilleran (Feb 15, 2008)

I live in Walla Walla, Washington, and am the founding member of Mid-Columbia Historical Excavators. All four members are professionally employed in varying endeavors of vocation lending toward our centralized goal to salvage and preserve Washington State's unique heritage (combined, we have collectively over 100 years' experience digging dirt for artifacts). We excavate outhouses, per se, but have expansive background in all facets of historical excavation. Given that you are a backhoe operator is of interest to us. We do travel. Let us know what you have in mind and we will entertain same.

 Yours most truly,

 James

cordilleran2001@yahoo.com


----------



## capsoda (Feb 15, 2008)

> I live in Walla Walla, Washington


 Isn't that where Bugs Bunny was always going???


----------



## rlo (Feb 15, 2008)

yer right  bugs was goin to walla walla!  they got the best onions in the world!  good fishin, petrified wood, fossils, &  they use to have a beauty salon called the wac & yak!!   got any good diggin there too"


----------



## capsoda (Feb 15, 2008)

I was in Washington twice. Once at McChord AFB. I stayed lit and it drizzled the whole week and once at Fairchild. The Fairchald trip was for survival and POW training. It was memorable but *NOT* fun. 

 It is a beautiful state and I would like to make it back some day just to see the state. Got a nephew who is a Puyallup Indian of the Salish tribe living in Vancover I believe.


----------



## rlo (Feb 15, 2008)

capsoda, ya gotta try the salmon fishin when you go.  July  Aug is when the kings come in.  It's awesome!  Wa is an incredible state. I can hardly wait to get back.


----------



## CJCrystalmines (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! It's nice to see that there is others intrested in collecting on the other side of the state.


----------

